# Odenwaldcross



## Franzi1 (31. Juli 2005)

Ich möchte eine Odenwalddurchquerung machen und mir schwebt da der "Nibelungenweg" vor.
Hat den schon jemand gefahren und kann mir sagen wie die Wegbeschaffenheit ist?
Gibt´s vielleicht sogar GPS-Daten?
MfG, Franzi


----------



## Andreas (1. August 2005)

Franzi1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte eine Odenwalddurchquerung machen und mir schwebt da der "Nibelungenweg" vor.
> Hat den schon jemand gefahren und kann mir sagen wie die Wegbeschaffenheit ist?
> Gibt´s vielleicht sogar GPS-Daten?
> MfG, Franzi



Hi Franzi,

von Ost nach West, das ist auch mal eine Idee. Den Nibelungenweg bin ich nur mal ein Stueck ueber die Neunkirchner Hoehe gefahren. Die Bodenbeschaffenheit war steinig auf einem schmalen Wanderweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franzi1 (1. August 2005)

Es soll halt eine Tagestour werden mit bis zu 1500hm. Start- oder Zielpunkt sollte Miltenberg sein. Mit diesen Parametern ist er bisher der Einzige den ich gefunden habe.
MfG, Franzi


----------



## Andreas (2. August 2005)

Franzi1 schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll halt eine Tagestour werden mit bis zu 1500hm. Start- oder Zielpunkt sollte Miltenberg sein. Mit diesen Parametern ist er bisher der Einzige den ich gefunden habe.
> MfG, Franzi



Von Nord- nach Sued gibt es viele Wege auf denen man den Odenwald durchfahren kann. Der Vorteil: Man kann mit der Bahn zurueck fahren.


----------



## Haddock (2. August 2005)

Hi,

ich bin den vor einiger Zeit mit Freunden gefahren. Allerdings von West (Bensheim) nach Ost (Miltenberg) und zurück dann Strassen.
Die Wegbeschaffenheit ist für die Entfernung prima. Überwiegend breiter Schotter, ein wenig Asphalt und Trails vereinzelt. Alles in allem gut gekennzeichnet,  so dass es kein Problem ist, wenn man in einer Gegend fährt, wo mann sich nicht auskennt. Kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Abends waren es dann 145 km bei 2.400 hm, Fahrzeit ca. 8 Stunden.

Andreas


----------



## Franzi1 (2. August 2005)

@haddock

Gibt es unterwegs Einkehrmöglichkeiten?
Du hast nicht zufällig eine GPS-Aufzeichnung von dem Weg?

MfG, Franzi


----------



## Haddock (3. August 2005)

@Franzi1

Mit Einkehrmöglichkeiten sieht es mau aus. Bewirtete  "Hütten" habe ich auf der Strecke keine gefunden in der Karte sind auch keine eingezeichnet. Wir hatten es damals vorgezogen in Miltenberg einzukehren. 

GPS-Aufzeichnung habe ich leider keine.


----------



## Franzi1 (3. August 2005)

Es gibt da noch den "Einhardsweg" im Odenwald, hat davon schon jemand gehört?


----------



## rayc (3. August 2005)

Franzi1 schrieb:
			
		

> @haddock
> 
> Gibt es unterwegs Einkehrmöglichkeiten?
> Du hast nicht zufällig eine GPS-Aufzeichnung von dem Weg?
> ...




Wir sind Ende März von Bensheim (Fürstenlager) über das gelbe Quadrat bis Miltenberg gefahren.
Nur am Schluss haben wir aus Versehen einen Berg (auf der Schussabfahrt) weggelassen.
Sind dann noch am gleichen Tag via Strasse zurück.

Kann Dir nur die Gesamtdaten ab Darmstadt incl. Rückfahrt nennen: 184 km und 2700 Hm.
Ich glaub der Hinweg hatte 1800 Hm.
Wenn Du willst suche ich die HAC4- und GPS-Aufzeichnung raus.

Einkehrmöglichkeiten gibt es schon: Neunkirchner Höhe, man passiert paar Dörfer, ...
Musst halt kurz von der Strecke runter.

Ähh, jetzt schnall ich es erst, war natürlich die gemeinsame Tour mit Andreas (haddock). 
   

ray


----------



## Andreas (4. August 2005)

rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du willst suche ich die HAC4- und GPS-Aufzeichnung raus.
> 
> ray



Hi rayc,

die GPS Aufzeich  nung haette ich auch gerne.


----------



## Haddock (4. August 2005)

Franzi1 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt da noch den "Einhardsweg" im Odenwald, hat davon schon jemand gehört?



Nee!
Wo führt der denn entlang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (4. August 2005)

Haddock schrieb:
			
		

> Nee!
> Wo führt der denn entlang?



Hab ich mit Google gefunden:

http://www.hanau.de/lebeninhanau/familie/senioren/veranstaltung/artikel/03085/

"Historische" Fahrradtour Einhardsweg

Termin: Donnerstag, 1. 9. 2005
Treffpunkt: 8:15 Uhr Hauptbahnhof Hanau
Fahrradstrecke: ca. 75 km
Leitung: Christa und Friedel Schröder
Anmeldungen werden ab Dienstag, 19. 7. 2005 entgegengenommen

Die Städte Michelstadt und Seligenstadt erhalten durch Einhard eine historische Verbindung. In den kurzen Fahrtpausen werden wir versuchen, einige geschichtliche Ereignisse aus der Zeit Einhard's, in Fortsetzung der vorjährigen Erläuterungen, herauszugreifen. Die Bahn bringt uns nach Bad König. Mit dem Fahrrad geht es durch das Mümlingtal zur Stadt Höchst. Von dort Richtung Main, mit kleiner Picknickpause nach Obernburg. Zur Mittagsrast wird der Hunger in Niedernberg gestillt. Von hier weiter über den "Einhardsweg" nach Stockstadt, Zellhausen und Seligenstadt. Nach kurzer "Eispause" radeln wir zurück nach Hanau.


----------



## Franzi1 (4. August 2005)

@rayc

Wäre prima wenn Du mir die GPS- und HAC4-Daten schicken könntest.
Am besten per email: [email protected]

@Andreas

Den Text habe ich auch gefunden er sagt nur leider nicht genau genug etwas über den Streckenverlauf aus. Der Weg scheint recht neu zu sein, wahrscheinlich auch ohne Markierung. 
Trotzdem, danke für den Hinweis!

MfG, Franzi.


----------



## rayc (4. August 2005)

Franzi1 schrieb:
			
		

> @rayc
> 
> Wäre prima wenn Du mir die GPS- und HAC4-Daten schicken könntest.
> Am besten per email: [email protected]


MAch ich.

Welches Format hättest Du gerne (Fugawi, pcx5, ovl, MagicMaps, g7t, Magellan) ?
Aber erst morgen, jetzt gehe ich schlafen ...

ray


----------



## Franzi1 (5. August 2005)

ovl und MagicMaps bitte.
Herzlichen Dank!
Franzi


----------

